# Epidendrum montserratense



## fbrem (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to Dr. Eric Hagsater I finally have a proper identification for the NOID Epi. I have been posting pics of the last few years. Late last year I sent it to the Atlanta judging center under a name I thought it may be and they wanted to award it but knew I was incorrect. If I can keep it growing well, and get it to judging in prime form, I may capture my first AOS award. Regardless I am so happy to finally have an ID. Wish I could find my pics from it this year, it had 17 spikes averaging ~70 flowers each. Given it seems to be a pretty rare plant I plan of selfing it next bloom cycle and send it to Troy Meyers for flasking.

from Dr. Hagsater: "It is Epidendrum montserratense Nir, published in Orchidaceae Antillanae in 2000 by Mark Nir, page 132."

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10245

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14351

and a little info on Montserrat, the Lower Antilles island this species is endemic to.

http://www.kew.org/science/ukots/Pages/montserrat2a1i.htm
http://www.kew.org/plants-fungi/Epidendrum-montserratense.htm


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 20, 2011)

If there is any extra seed I know where you can send it... oke:

Congrats on getting a name for it. It is good looking plants---not a gangely mess like some other Epidendrum. Are the flowers fragrant?


----------



## Shiva (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck with it fbrem.


----------



## fbrem (Jan 20, 2011)

TyroneGenade said:


> If there is any extra seed I know where you can send it... oke:
> 
> Congrats on getting a name for it. It is good looking plants---not a gangely mess like some other Epidendrum. Are the flowers fragrant?



The flowers are very fragrant at night, reminds me somewhat of both my Angraecum sesquipidale and Dend. chrysotoxum. The folks who took it to the Atlanta judging center told me it was so strong it was nearly nauseating around 3-4am in their van. 

Forrest


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 20, 2011)

How exciting for you! An AOS award...awesome.
I would love to see a photo of it...I love Epidendrums
esp. Epid. polybulon...sweet
See you Sunday
Jim


----------



## fbrem (Jan 20, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> How exciting for you! An AOS award...awesome.
> I would love to see a photo of it...I love Epidendrums
> esp. Epid. polybulon...sweet
> See you Sunday
> Jim



No award yet, I'm just being hopeful for the fall 2011 blooming. The links should lead to photo threads from 2008 and 2009, I can't seem to find the photos from this year, it was the orchid of the month in at the November meeting and I am pictured holding it in the Jan. newsletter recently sent out via email. Do you mean Dinema polybulbon? couldn't find the name you mentioned.

Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2011)

It improved between the 2008-2009 bloomings so hopefuly this year...good luck.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 20, 2011)

fbrem said:


> No award yet, I'm just being hopeful for the fall 2011 blooming. The links should lead to photo threads from 2008 and 2009, I can't seem to find the photos from this year, it was the orchid of the month in at the November meeting and I am pictured holding it in the Jan. newsletter recently sent out via email. Do you mean Dinema polybulbon? couldn't find the name you mentioned.
> 
> Forrest



google Epidendrum polybulbon and view under IOSPE Photos and there it is. I do not own one but saw my first years ago in a private collection. It is on my wish list! This weather stinks...I spend 7 days in Alabama last week with 9" of the white stuff...hope it is gone by the weekend
Jim


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> I spend 7 days in Alabama last week with 9" of the white stuff...hope it is gone by the weekend
> Jim


:rollhappy:


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 20, 2011)

hi Forrest,

small sidenote your plant may have become quiet rare, because the island
of Montserrat was rendered unfit for humane life after being destroyed
by a huge volcanic hot ash explosion
thanx for sharing
cliokchi



fbrem said:


> The flowers are very fragrant at night, reminds me somewhat of both my Angraecum sesquipidale and Dend. chrysotoxum. The folks who took it to the Atlanta judging center told me it was so strong it was nearly nauseating around 3-4am in their van.
> 
> Forrest


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 20, 2011)

That is quite a display! Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad you have a name for it now. I remember the photo and thread.



Orchidnut57 said:


> google Epidendrum polybulbon and view under IOSPE Photos and there it is. I do not own one but saw my first years ago in a private collection. It is on my wish list! ...
> Jim


Porter's Orchids has some for sale.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2011)

cliokchi said:


> hi Forrest,
> 
> small sidenote your plant may have become quiet rare, because the island
> of Montserrat was rendered unfit for humane life after being destroyed
> ...



This is not quite true. The southern part of the island, near the Soufriere Mount. was heavily damaged by the volcano but the remaining population and govt has moved to the northern part of the island. My Grandmom was from Montserrat.


----------



## fbrem (Feb 3, 2011)

finally found this years pic of the plant


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow -- that is quite a display!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow! Looks like you have out did yourself!
Are you sending it to Atlanta?
I think it could win !


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 4, 2011)

What a specimen!!!! Jean


----------

